# sores on my angelfish



## phat tony (Mar 27, 2009)

this is my first post on this forum so hi 
i had two angel fish, they used to bicker and fight until one of them messed up the others mouth leaving him unable to eat...he died soon after. 
however the remaining angel has since gotten pink sores all over his sides, it looks like his scales have fallen off. he spends alot of time hiding away, but sometimes comes out in the open fins spread out proudly. 
does anyone know what it is it and what i should do?

thanks


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Fishforum.

Could you provide a pic? It sounds like your angelfish may have gotten injured when fighting with the other fish and gotten a bacterial infection. But we would need to confirm this with pictures. If it is a bacterial infection you'll need to treat with an anti-bacterial medication. I've used Furan2 or Maracyn/Maracyn2 before to treat bacterial infections.


----------



## phat tony (Mar 27, 2009)

il get one as soon as possible, but my next question would be that i have several other fish in the tank...would medicating effect them at all?


----------

